
Python development for infrastructure management using Salt - mirceaulinic
https://mirceaulinic.net/2017-12-19-salt-pure-python/
======
mattbillenstein
Nice writeup -- I feel like salt has a missing manual on how to stitch all the
pieces together. It's kinda daunting getting started.

And I've always preferred just using mako templates -- jinja2 has a python-
like DSL, but it's not python which I find annoying.

~~~
mirceaulinic
Thanks, happy to hear it's helpful. :-)

